# Nicholas Ermak - died after fall on Mount Diablo



## rutherford (Jun 14, 2006)

I didn't know Nicholas. 

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14803164.htm



> . . . Ermak was climbing rocks at Sentinel Rock, a viewpoint area that has stairs leading to the landing. He was in an area outside the landing, which is roped off with cable, when he fell; Bell said Ermak was not wearing a helmet or any other rock climbing equipment.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


 
:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 14, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 14, 2006)

.
:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2006)

. :asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

